
Leslie Lamport: How to Write a 21st Century Proof (2014) [video] - pron
http://www.heidelberg-laureate-forum.org/blog/video/lecture-tuesday-september-23-2014-leslie-lamport/
======
pron
Paper: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/p...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/proof.pdf)

------
mjn
The basic format of structured proofs is surprisingly similar to how middle-
school math typically teaches students to write proofs, the "two-column proof"
structure. A proof is a sequence of numbered statements in the left column,
each of which has to be justified by reasons noted in the right column, which
are either appeals to a previous numbered statement, or to a named
theorem/lemma already introduced in the textbook. Instead of using the second
column, Lamport instead writes "PROOF: ..." and gives the justification below
each numbered statement, but it otherwise seems quite similar.

------
jaxhax
I really wanted to watch this, but the video is unwatchable, it keeps
buffering every few seconds, and the slides aren't showing at all. Many thanks
to pron for linking the paper. Message to [http://www.heidelberg-laureate-
forum.org/](http://www.heidelberg-laureate-forum.org/) and all others who
persist in using video players that don't work: maybe try youtube?

------
oconnor663
I have to click the zoom buttons to force the slides to sync. Does anyone have
it in PPT?

~~~
noam87
Same. What a shame... I think I'll try to watch it this way but it's so
frustrating.

edit: damn, now the video just stops. not buffering (AFAICT), just... stopped.
And lastly, I couldn't un-fullscreen the video. What a truly awful user
experience.

